# Santara Dancing Fire Freezemark 92JD



## firejenson (14 May 2012)

Desperately seeking any information about my mares past, pre 2007. Have been in contact with her breeder and know she sold her as a 4 year old to a lady called Julie. From what I have gathered she has had numerous foals which I'd love to find more about. She was born in Slough and lived most of her live in "greater London" I bought her from Hayes, Middlesex. Any info would be greatly appreciated


----------



## cally6008 (14 May 2012)

ashwey dark fire is one, 2005

the arabian lines forum would be a good place to ask as members there have stud books etc


----------



## firejenson (14 May 2012)

thanks, I knew about this foal but I know there is numerous others ( 4-5?) forgot to add she is PBA (by Talkin Fire Prince AA out of Pennwood Sukina secB)


----------



## firejenson (19 June 2012)

Anyone?


----------



## Queenbee (20 June 2012)

Ashwey dark fire
Fuelled by fire
Santana dark fire

Google all breed pedigree and enter her name. You will get her full bloodlines. Click top righthand tab titled 'reports' click photos, you will see all recorded pictures of horses from her bloodlines and click the same for progeny... There are 3 listed here, doesn't mean there aren't more than 3 but three entered on here there may be pictures of them too, it will also list their sires


----------



## Queenbee (20 June 2012)

Damn it! Santara not Santana!!


----------



## Cuffey (20 June 2012)

NED is not helpful only 1 listed

FUELLED BY FIRE by DAWS FIREBIRD , Partbred pt I, Chestnut, 2010


----------



## firejenson (25 June 2012)

Fuelled by Fire lives and is bred by me  Santara Dark Fire and Ashwey Dark Fire are both born in a same year so seems to be same orse registered with 2 different names...


----------



## elisaanne (1 January 2014)

hello, my name is Bron , im using my mums account as I don't have one. I was wondering if you still have Santata Dancing Fire? If you do I have her son Ashwey Dark Fire that has been previously mentioned. I would love to know more about his mum as I keep in regular contact with his dad and would like to know about/see pictures of his mum. Ash is a 15hh, 8 year old bay gelding. he does amazingly well in the show ring and looks like his dad a lot. You can also see the arab in him as wen he decides to be naughty his tail goes right up. Your mare had a beautiful boy, he is one in a million  x


----------



## firejenson (3 January 2014)

Hi Bron, Oh this is amazing! I have a photo of Fire and your boy when he was a foal, I have sent you a PM with my contact details, look forward to hearing about him x


----------



## Melpeters (16 January 2014)

Hi I used to ride your mares dam, sukina, a black sec b, my b was also out of her, lovely mare, won lots of veteran classes with her


----------



## firejenson (22 June 2014)

Oh only just saw this!! Sent you a PM, hopefully you'll get it!


----------

